

HappyBase, a developer-friendly Python library to interact with Apache HBase - wbolster
http://happybase.readthedocs.org/

======
ryancutter
I've been playing around with HappyBase for a couple days and I'm really
impressed. You can tell a lot of thought was put into design - API is very
clean and intuitive.

Hoping lots of people give it a try.

